# Zu blöd für System.getProperty(path.separator) ?



## roddy (1. Dez 2005)

Hallo, 

ich möchte eine Properties-Datei in ein Verzeichnis der Form C:\a\b\c.cfg abspeichern. Nun ist also C:\a\b meine user.dir, die ich auch über die System Properties abrufen kann. Ich bastel mir meinen Filename also wie folgt zusammen: 


```
FileOutputStream out = new FileOutputStream(System.getProperty("user.dir") + System.getProperty("path.separator") + "c.cfg");
```

Leider bekomme ich nicht die gewünschte Ausgabe in C:\a\b\c.cfg sondern in C:\a\bnullc.cfg. Was mache ich falsch? Wenn ich statt path.separator den line.separator verwende habe ich das gleiche Ergebnis...


----------



## The_S (1. Dez 2005)

Versuch mal file.separator anstatt path.separator


----------



## Beni (1. Dez 2005)

Versuchs mal mit 
	
	
	
	





```
... + File.separator + ...
```


----------



## roddy (1. Dez 2005)

Ahh, mit file.separator statt path.separator funktionierts... Dankeschön!


----------

